# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Ból kręgosłupa, drętwienie dłoni

## AguuM93

Fizjologiczna kifoza piersiowa spłycona. Wysokość trzonów kręgów zachowana, nierówności blaszek granicznych. Zaostrzenie na krawędziach trzonów kręgów. Tarcze międzykręgowe o prawidłwej wysokości, na poziomach Th7/Th8 odwodniona. Na poziomach Th3/Th4 i Th4/Th5 centralna protruzja tarczy międzykręgowej powoduje ucisk na przestrzeni buforowej. Na poziomie Th6/Th7 centralno-prawoboczna protruzja tarczy miedzykręgowej powoduje asymetryczną kompresję przestrzeni płynowej. Na poziomie Th7Th8 centralno-prawoboczna protruzja tarczy międzykręgowej powoduje asymetryczny ucisk na worek oponowy. Na poziomach TH8/Th9 i Th9/Th10 centralno-lewoboczna protruzja tarczy międzykręgowej wraz z osteofitami powoduje asymetryczną redukcję przestrzeni płynowej worka oponowego i ograniczenie lewego otworu międzykręgowego. Co to oznacza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

taką konsultację to powinien przeprowadzić specjalista. Co jednak do bóli kręgosłupa to mi pomogła metoda mckenziego  mckenzie.pl Być może i w twoim przypadku się sprawdzi? Na pewno nie zaszkodzi umówić się na wizytę do terapeuty i sprawdzić  :Smile:

----------


## stalker8

Nie mam pieniędzy na terapeutów, ani jak dojechać bo wszędzie daleko; ani znaleźć jakiegoś nie potrafiłbym. Do kogokolwiek bym poszedł zaufać komuś to fikcja i naiwność.
Takich zwyrodnień niczym się nie wyleczy, musi boleć. Oraz - jak już tutaj, wydaje mi się, linkowałem - po paru latach i tak jest pogorszenie. U niektórych może i wolniej to postępować, jeśli faktycznie ktoś pomaga, ale to trzeba mieć status społeczny.

Ciężko zebrać myśli, zmęczony, w końcu 
nie dam rady nic i przestanę pisać. To nic nie daje, przychodzenie tutaj nad ranem - moje "fochy i manipulacja".
Chciałem zapytać o matę do ćwiczeń, co by ktoś polecił, bo bolą kolana i gniecie w lędźwia; tak samo jak na innym forum pytałem i nic. Zresztą wczoraj się udało poćwiczyć, dzisiaj - może gdybym jeszcze zasnął; rozwalę dysk tymi włączeniami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po upadku podczas ćwiczeń miałam problemy z wypadającym dyskiem i chodziłam na rehabilitację we Wrocławiu na Wyszyńskiego 116. Teraz chodże tylko na basen ale gdyby nie ta rehabilitacja to nie wiem co by było.

----------


## stalker8

> Ja po upadku podczas ćwiczeń miałam problemy z wypadającym dyskiem i chodziłam na rehabilitację we Wrocławiu na Wyszyńskiego 116. Teraz chodże tylko na basen ale gdyby nie ta rehabilitacja to nie wiem co by było.


No, moja Pani też basen, nawet z mamą chyba, oboje rodzice sportowani. Ja za dzieciaka pływałem. Po stawie, w jedno lato, co jest niedaleko domu, to znaczy glinianka malutka, bajoro z pijawkami i wodorostami, ale szło przepłynąć wzdłuż - na dętce, którą ojciec zajumał z roboty, aż pękła na słońcu i on też durny próbował i płynął żabką - tak z 10 metrów może, bo nie miał się gdzie nauczyć, a siostrze to od tego moczenia na dętce, to nawet pękł czyrak przy pachwinie na udzie. Ojciec mnie z dętki przewrócił, aż się przeraziłem, bo napiłem się wody w najgłębszym miejscu - uważał chyba, że tak się nauczę pływać, aż zamoczyłem zegarek za 5 zł z gazety, plastikowy, ale wysechł na piecu i chodził. Dopiero kolega, ten który słuchał metalu i chwalił się, że ma w liceum ponad coś 20 kaset - wszystkie oryginalne, ale pożyczył mi jedną, bo rodzice kupili magnetofon dwukasetowy, który miał być do nauki angielskiego, do przegrywania kaset, o których nauczyciel mówił, ale żadnej nie dał. No i ta kaseta z "metalem" - o dokładnie ta:

_→youtube.com/watch?v=IQ_qi26frjY_

upadła mi i pękła obudowa; i później nie rozumiałem, czemu on mi ten zegarek chciał obejrzeć tylko i obłamał taki niby pierścień wodoszczelny, też plastikowy, ozdobny.

----------


## stalker8

Kolega, za którym pojechałem do krakowa, na poli-autystykę. On miał rodziców, którzy to trochę popierali, bo mieli chyba trochę komunistyczne ideały, czy coś, żebym pojechał, nawet nie wiedziałem jak do pociągu wsiąść i wysiąść - coś jak ojciec do wojska, ale zdałem egzamin, bo... tak.  :Smile:  No i w ogóle proszę sobie wyobrazić, co ja sobie wyobrażałem - chyba nic, trudno mi to opisać.

----------


## stalker8

No i co - prawda, że Martin Garrix robi lepsze? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stalker8

A w ogóle to bałem się wtedy, że za słuchanie tej muzyki chyba pójdę do piekła, w drugiej klasie, ale co o trzepaniu się by myśleć to wiedziałem tylko, że wstyd mi przy spowiedzi. A tutaj na forum kto młody wejdzie, to nawet wie czego szukać sobie w razie wpadki ciążowej.

----------


## stalker8

Tak, że bym teraz poprosił Ładną Panią Psycholog-Kraków, o komentarz, albo chociaż, jakieś "Witam" - spóźnione do mojej masturbacji. Nie jest dużo młodsza ode mnie chyba.

----------


## stalker8

Poddaję się tej masturbacji i to mnie wykańcza, bo normalnie 'wola' bierze się z czegoś, nie wiem czego, co do tego nie dopuszcza, tylko pozwala zająć się ciekawszymi rzeczami; u mnie chyba takie geny słabe i tak zostanę, pośpię niedługo - pod kołdrą i kocem, tak jak lubię. Próbuję usprawiedliwić chamski wpis.

----------

